# Maple picture frame w/walnut inlays



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

This is my first time trying inlays on a picture frame. I was worried the corners wouldn't line up, but it turned out fine.


----------



## 03svtsnakevert (Oct 16, 2013)

Awesome!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodford (Feb 24, 2012)

Beautiful work, great video. That was a good looking piece of walnut as well..


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

Woodford said:


> Beautiful work, great video. That was a good looking piece of walnut as well..


what made it even better was I got that slab of walnut for next to nothing when I got the maple for my son's bed!


----------



## Woodford (Feb 24, 2012)

Lucky dog. I think I have a healthy addiction to walnut... can't ever pass it up and seem to find myself wanting to make everything from it.


----------

